# Crochet Rag Rug out of sheets update



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Here is the lates two crochet Rag Rugs I have made. They are going to be sent to my loved ones on Cape Cod. I also attached the first of a 5 episode series I made and posted to YouTube for beginners. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtLSprmZrU[/ame]


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice work. Can I be a relative?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

they look really nice, and I am sure they will be appreciated!


----------



## Darkwater (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Erin. I really like the blue rugs.

Darkwater


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Just beautiful!


----------

